# Deer Call



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking to replace my Trutalker call as I have had it for many years now and it is very weak when blowing through it.
I am looking at the extinguisher call but not sure how will it does anyone have any suggestions on a call or experience with the extinguisher?


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

The Extinguisher is the real deal! I didn't believe all the hype but it works. Best call ever!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I was sad when my Trutalker bit the dust! That was a great call. You could make it do anything, estrous bleat to dominant buck! Then, one year, it turned into a duck call! HUH?! Don't know what happened internally, but the call was shot! One question, who makes the Extinguisher call? It's getting to be time!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the extinguisher call is available locally, or do you have to order it?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Scotty Yamamoto said:


> The Extinguisher is the real deal! I didn't believe all the hype but it works. Best call ever!



Scotty, I bought the extinguisher way back when it 1st came out and have never used it. It is in my bag of tricks, but is still brand new. I just never thought that the buck grunt ever sounded anything close to real. I have heard many bucks in the woods and not one of them ever sounded like the sound that it makes. 
So with that said what do you like about it?? I really am interested in your opinion. Is it the doe bleat or sound that makes it good in your view?? How do you use it?? I mostly was going to use it for the buck grunt. So would love to hear how you use it.... Thanks


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

LoweRider I know Walmart sells them and other sporting good stores or you can order from the manufacture directly. I have seen cheaper prices on ebay then any other stores.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Got extinguisher call tonight at walmart didn't come with dvd but found the instruction dvd online


----------



## Scotty Yamamoto (May 27, 2004)

sorry blue walleye haven't been on in awhile. make sure you get the one from illusion the knock off isn't as good. I like the versatility of switching sounds and you can manipulate the buck grunt to get different tones.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought illusion made both calls?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Scotty, I bought the extinguisher way back when it 1st came out and have never used it. It is in my bag of tricks, but is still brand new. I just never thought that the buck grunt ever sounded anything close to real. I have heard many bucks in the woods and not one of them ever sounded like the sound that it makes.
> So with that said what do you like about it?? I really am interested in your opinion. Is it the doe bleat or sound that makes it good in your view?? How do you use it?? I mostly was going to use it for the buck grunt. So would love to hear how you use it.... Thanks


You know what? That's a great point! I must have owned a bazillion grunt calls over the years, and none of them sounds exactly like a buck. Same with the doe estrous bleats. Especially with the low "tending" buck grunt that is continuous, but very quiet, yet seems to carry for a mile in the woods. I don't know how any call maker can mimic that. Heck, I can do a better job with my own vocal chords!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have used the call 3 times with no response from a buck or doe so i am either doing it wrong OR they just don't like the sound of the call.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been using a bunch of different grunt and doe bleats this entire week with not one response. I believe it is more that the deer just aren't that rut active yet. Once you start seeing some chasing and seeking going on, I believe the calls will be much more useful.... JMHO


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts Bluewalleye. I havent used them much in years past so not real confident in them


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I would not get too caught up in having a particular grunt call. The mood of the buck will determine if he wants to come in. A few short grunts is all it takes if he's in that mood. Blowing it like a horn on New Year's Day probably not a good idea either. It's a tool.... None of them work all the time!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by Snook:
> 
> Blowing it like a horn on New Year's Day probably not a good idea either.


Agree! Have been in the woods several times and listen to guys playing a rendition of the 'Star Spangled Banner' with calls including mixing in rattling that sounded like the percussion section of the band that lasted forever.

IMO, calling to deer/turkey is one of those areas in which more or louder is usually not better. If it's windy, I may call a little louder then normal but as a rule, calling is done fairly softly. And depending on what I feel the mood or stage of the rut is, how frequent and type of call I use.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I havent used the call in a few weeks I have been leaving it in my truck and go figure last Thursday I was out and at dark heard a buck walking and grunting wish I would have had it then to use the doe call


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I had a couple of nice 125 inch bucks come in over the weekend. They were just out of range. I tried to grunt them in once they got to far away. I had them both look back my way, but after they looked my way for about 5 or 6 seconds they just continued to go on there way. But these bucks weren't in rut mode really at all. They were just slowly moving thru the woods.

These bucks came in at different times. both were not together. 2 different bucks in 2 different situations. Both did basically the same exact thing....


----------



## white kong (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm a firm believer in the primos grunt call with snort wheeze. I've never had a dominant buck in area not come running to pick a fight.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

white kong said:


> I'm a firm believer in the primos grunt call with snort wheeze. I've never had a dominant buck in area not come running to pick a fight.


i like this call as well. i have had bucks that would look my way when i hit a grunt and ignore it. Blow that snort wheeze and they really get interested. abviously right time and place is key no matter what though.


----------

